# molly's herbal wormer



## squirrelgirl (Nov 16, 2005)

I have been checking old posts about herbal wormers. The negative posts seem to be on the Hoeggar herbal wormer. I am wondering about the Molly's herbal worm formulas. If you have used this wormer will you please let me know how you liked it or didn't like it.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i have not used it. what ever wormer you decide to use, and it does not matter if it is a herbal or chemical wormer, has to do fecal checks for control.
it really doesn't help you much to ask what others have done because of different management and climate.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

I have been asking the same questions!

What I find interesting is that the same people that swear by Molly's herbal dewormer admit to using Ivomec because the herbal wasn't working as well as it should on one or two of their goats??? So is it working or not? Should they just abandon the herbal and go to a chemical wormer? For these these few goats or for their whole herd??


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

Well. I dont like Molly's and Hoegger's. It is not becuz it is not working. It works for us. And it works for many people around here.. But Those poeple dont buy it from them but they been buying from mine. I dont like the idea of Molly's of dosages. I dont like that and I like Hoegger's dosages. But I dont like the black walnut. But I like the idea of Molly's herbal of two different kinds for one and for others. It is okay.. BUT I use chemical wormers for the young goats ALONG with herbal wormer and never went back to chemical wormers and it works really good for me. U know.. Good Luck for finding the information..


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I think it's pretty typical of all worming information. Without fecal and Famancha everyone is just guessing what is working for them.

New to goats and after the initial stress of the move worming problems, cocci and worms aren't full blown problems for the first couple of years, wait until 3 to 5 years. Gives you plenty of time to study and learn.

What you never hear from folks who use herbal wormers is the answers to...what worms is it working on? What were your numbers before and after. It's useless antidotal information at best. Vicki


----------



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

cocci and worms aren't full blown problems for the first couple of years, wait until 3 to 5 years. Gives you plenty of time to study and learn>>>>

Oh, really? That might explain our situation here. We've only had goats 1 1/2 years.....I kept wondering about all the talk of worms. We've never seemed to have a problem. We've done a few fecals on goats who were either thin or had clumpy poop. The fecals have all been fine. (The thin goat doe comes from a small, thinner line and the clumpy poop goat I think has some sort of absorption problem....she eats like a pig -- she'll probably be freezer bound after we get a kid or two from her this winter since she has foot issues, too. But she's had two fecals and both were fine) We've never de-wormed. I wondered why all the fuss about worms when we've never done anything...except check eyelids and keep an eye on poop and coats. 

Is it just because we have a young herd? Not young goats, per se....as we have a 5 year old and a 7 year old....but the herd itself is only 1 1/2 years old.

Guess it's a good time to learn how to do fecals. BTW, anyone know where to find sodium nitrate? The vet, coop, farm store and the local Wal-Mart pharmacy all think I'm nuts for even asking about it.  

Dee


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

I guess some folks do their own fecals as described on Fias Co's website. They claim the #s are down but I don't trust fecals alone (learned that one with horses).

What about the other herbals Molly's sells???


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Dee sodium nitrate for what? I use regular salt, or you can just use tablesalt or stock salt even sugar works. 

If you aren't seeing eggs on fecal, watch your membranes more, eggs don't suck blood their mothers do 

Make sure you don't use colostrum from your doe, sure keep kids as long as her feet aren't hereditary....do use colostrum from a stronger line though in her kids you are keeping. Vicki


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

squirrelgirl said:


> I have been checking old posts about herbal wormers. The negative posts seem to be on the Hoeggar herbal wormer. I am wondering about the Molly's herbal worm formulas. If you have used this wormer will you please let me know how you liked it or didn't like it.


Love it - use it as a tonic (healthier the innards, the more resistance you get to bugs of all types) - have not had a heavy infestation to judge if it works as a dewormer that way.

Goats have been less infested (lower epds) since using it...so proof is on the microscope for me....

Good luck whatever you decide!

Andrea


----------



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

Dee sodium nitrate for what? I use regular salt, or you can just use tablesalt or stock salt even sugar works.>>>

Oh, good to know! In my other post about eyelids, Oceanmist gave a great, detailed explanation about doing fecals and she mentioned sodium nitrate for a float solution. 

<<<If you aren't seeing eggs on fecal, watch your membranes more, eggs don't suck blood their mothers do >>>

I'll keep that in mind. Thanks. But if you have the mothers sucking blood, wouldn't you have the eggs to find, too? 

<<<Make sure you don't use colostrum from your doe, sure keep kids as long as her feet aren't hereditary....do use colostrum from a stronger line though in her kids you are keeping. Vicki>>>

Thanks, again, Vicki. I have alot of colostrum from my July freshener frozen I can use. I sure appreciate your time answering everyone's questions!!!

Dee
__________________


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

I use Molly's wormer and my fecals have come back zero (or close to) each time. The last fecal showed 2 strongyl (sp ?) and 1 cocci in the whole herd.

It IS my cocci preventative on my kids. I don't use anything else and the kids have been healthier and are growing better this year than ever before (since I began bottle feeding). Last year it was a huge problem with nothing the vet gave me kicking it. The vets in this area (WI / IL) have said that all the livestock have been building resistance to the cocci meds too 
Bottom line is that they are healthier from the inside out and are more able to throw off worms and infections. Nothing else has changed in their diets, so...
I have found it easier to give them the wormer orally with a syrnge. I put enough for everybody in a container, mix it with enough water to suck it up in srynge, and go from goat to goat with it. It takes about 15 minutes to do 25 goats and they really seem to think they are getting a treat!

I also have found that Molly's Immune Support Tonic works like a charm for me. I give it at the first sign of a cold or when someone looks "off" and they bounce right back. Since the weather has been about as goofy as it could get here in WI this year (temps dropping 30 degrees from one day to the next in summer, 20+ inches of rain in 3 weeks, hot, cold, etc.) and I've only had to give antibiotics to one doe all year (after a C section), I would have to say it has worked extremely well for me.
We were one of the very, VERY few to leave the state fair this year with no colds, infections, pink eye, cocci or diarhea... I put them on the Immune Support the week before and kept them on for the week after. It cost me alot less than all the other people had to pay in vet and med costs. It was my first time going to state fair, but everyone told me (after) that it was the worst year ever for sick animals there.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I also use Molly's. I love it. I have 27 goats and to have one or two not respond to it and need the chemicals is so much better than doseing the whole herd with them. I do fecals and check eyelids and am very pleased with the results overall. My vet checked out the ingredients and he really liked the idea of only using the wormwood once a month or so. Other herbals use the wormwood every week.
I am in Ny so we do not have as heavy a problem as someone in the south might, but we do get very hot humid summers here and in the past I did have worms big time. It used to be the goats got worms ,I would worm them, three months later they got worms again I would worm them and so on. Now they get the herbs weekly and they do not get worms. It seems the worms that are ingested do not get the chance to establish themselves in the gut ,or whereever they go. I like the no rollercoaster deal.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

steff bugielski said:


> of only using the wormwood once a month or so. Other herbals use the wormwood every week.


steff do you give this to your pregnant does as well? i thought you should not use wormwood during pregnancy.
what about milk withdrawl time? do you tell your customers that, if pregnant, they are not supposed to drink the milk? 

i do not want to get a wrong impression, i like the idea to have a medication
(does not matter if herbal, it is still med and a chemical) for de-worming and keep the balance in the intestine in the goats.


----------



## MB (Apr 20, 2007)

It smells good too!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I do not give the wormwood formula to the pregnant does. The has not been an established milk withdrawl time, only because they have not done it. So for a day or two I keep that milk for myself.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

steff what do you give your pregnant does?


----------



## beverrlly (May 30, 2007)

I've used Molly's Marvelous Salve on a stubborn bald spot on my doe and it cleared right up so I'm a believer! I haven't used the wormer so I can't comment on that but I'm trying the Immune Support and Ow-Eez.


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

steff bugielski said:


> I do not give the wormwood formula to the pregnant does. The has not been an established milk withdrawl time, only because they have not done it. So for a day or two I keep that milk for myself.


Is that for the dewormer you use every week? So, for 2 days every week, you have to dump the milk? That seems like it would be a nightmare for someone trying to sell milk. Or is for 2 days every month? A little better, but still a lot of dumped milk. Hrmmm.

I have considered using an herbal wormer, but the idea of using it every week, or even once a month, makes me cautious. While I don't like using chemical wormers either, I only use them a few times a year (on some goats, only once, when they kid). So I keep doing the less frequent chemical worming. But I'd like to hear more about what people are finding with cocci and herbal remedies.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

Molly's is a two step de-wormer. You use the wormwood formula 3 days in a row once every 8 weeks, the other 7 weeks you use the 2nd formula once a week. There is no milk withdrawal time for that one.
For pregnant does you just substitute the 2nd formula for the wormwood.
The upside to using the herbal wormer as opposed to chemicals is that IF you needed to use the chemical wormers, chances are better that they would actually work when you really need them to!

To be honest, I've actually been able to stop for a few months, then put the seniors back on again and it still seems to work for me. Maybe :shrug: after being on it for a long time their systems got healthy enough to ward off parasites on their own in between. Just speculating there...
The goats just really seem to look healthier when they are on it. Their coats are soft and shiny, eyes are brighter, they don't seem to get colds and such even when others around me are...

I actually enjoy our weekly "sessions" when I give it to the goats! They really do love it and it gives me another excuse to spend more time with them and check them over as they are climbing all over me to get their "treat"!

As a cocci preventative, I use it for the first 6 months. With the wet springs we have here, cocci is tough to get rid of no matter how clean you keep the pens, but the herbal wormer has done just that for us. 
I find it much easier to give them this once a week and not have to deal with cocci at all, than having to orally dose a few dozen kids every day when they have cocci (not to mention the stress the kids undergo when they have it...).

I've also had really good success with the Buck Booster (which you can give to does too!) and the Herbal Salve (that I use on us as well as the goats).

Hope this helps.
Lois


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I am not dumping any milk. Just not selling what I get for the 2 days following the monthy wormwood dose. I drink it, feed it to the pig or chickens and make cheese and yogurt from it. It can only be a problem if you are pregnant. The wormwood is given once every 4-6 weeks, so not a big deal. The other formula is fine for pregnant woman.


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

jordan said:


> To be honest, I've actually been able to stop for a few months, then put the seniors back on again and it still seems to work for me. Maybe :shrug: after being on it for a long time their systems got healthy enough to ward off parasites on their own in between. Just speculating there...
> 
> Lois


Thanks for the info Lois. So do you normally use it year-round? or just during "worm season"? 

It's on my to-do list to look into more herbal options for coccidia issues, so I'm glad to hear of someone having success using this for cocci.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

I used it for almost a year full-time, then went to just the spring and summer months this year with the seniors. Like I said, judging by the fecals, it still seemed to work.

I have some friends that started using it as a cocci preventative this summer too (one living down south in KY) with the same results that I saw in the kids.

For Steff, the wormwood formula is only supposed to be used every 8 weeks (not 4-6 weeks) unless your fecals are coming back positive or you are seeing diahrea.


----------



## MB (Apr 20, 2007)

or you are giving it to kids..


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Along with the dewormer I was looking at Molly's Herbals and the recipes for homemade udder wipes and teat dip, etc. Does anyone use that stuff as described?

On the udder wipes, I know she is making it smell good and all that but when I went to buy the lavendar, tee tree, and calendula oils, first I couldn't find calendula oils, second the others say MAY IRRITATE SKIN (and I know it's more likely to happen when they are NOT diluted BUT....), third, they say NOT to use on pregnant (people) so I thought why would I use it on a lactating doe? Then I found all of these things in FLOWER ESSENCES that are designed to be INGESTED vs. worn topically or smelled. Would that be better???

On the teat dip, I know WHY bleach and I know it's a big dilution, but it seems rough on their sensitive skin. Is there a better choice? What about that Teat Bac or whatever spray that Caprine sells in their kits (I got a kit and shouldn't have. Disappointingly low value so now I have this stuff Fight Bac or Teat Bac or whatever).


----------



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

We use Fight Bac and like it alot. Very easy. Is there something I should know about it?

Dee


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Dunno, was just wondering about it. I don't like to spray things on unhaired areas, especially if it says, "cools the teat" since our weather can be so cold up here. We don't use petroleum jelly on anything in the winter for the same reason.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I just bought some of Molly's Herbal Wormer pack along with some of her Buck Booster  . I am real excited to see how the herd does with the wormer. Also am excited to see how the bucks do with the Buck Booster. I am planning on getting some of her stuff for pregnant does also to start giving my expecting mothers.

Justine


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Jordan when you say success with the Buck Booster how do you mean by that? What changes did you see in your bucks (and or does?).

Justine


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

The bucks didn't seem to get as worn down (thin, ratty looking) during breeding season as they have in years past. Their energy levels stayed high, eyes were brighter (but maybe that was because the girls were in season LOL!) and they appeared more robust.
I've given it to the does when there's anything stressful going on too, such as severe weather changes, shows, etc. Basically, whenever they might need a "boost".

The goats have always had very good feed and care and I didn't seem to have anymore issues than your average breeder. 
Since we've started with the more natural approach, they just seem in better overall condition, we've had little to no health problems such as colds or infections and the one or two that did get a cold, threw it off very quickly.

Others may not get the exact same results, but it's what I've seen here and I am a firm believer in it.


----------

